# Error message.



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

I get this error message when I click on the My Posts button. Been this way for a couple of days.
Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2012)

Same for me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, so it's not on my end. Well,....maybe it's not on my end.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

Yep, I hadn't noticed but I am getting it too.


Wheels


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 11, 2012)

Me too, getting it when I do a search as well.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 12, 2012)

I get it when I try to look at "My Replies", or "My Threads". I can only look at my notifications and new threads.

Its a pain, I hope it gets fixed


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2012)

I get the same thing


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2012)

Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)
same here


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2012)

Same here, thought it was just on my end. Good to know it's not my computer or service


----------



## woljags (Apr 12, 2012)

same here,been like this for me for a couple of days


----------



## imalko (Apr 12, 2012)

Same thing here too.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2012)

still occuring has anyone PMed Horse or one of the mods?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2012)

This is on their check list I think Mike. It'll will get fixed soon. Horse may be busy. Let's just give them some time.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 12, 2012)

I know, we should be patient, but as you get closer to death, every second counts more in your life I think......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2012)

We are all having the problem. We are aware and are looking into it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2012)

It also happens when trying to bring up a members posts/threads from their profile.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,
I'm trying to use the 'My posts' functionality, but it keeps making error statement:



> Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2012)

We're all seeing it. It's being reported. I think those higher on the food chain than I are trying to address it.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info FBJ I wondered if any of the mods/Horse were aware


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, we know about it. Just a matter of time until its fixed.

Tomo, merged your thread with the existing one that was in the Errors forum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Thanks for the info FBJ I wondered if any of the mods/Horse were aware



Believe it or not, we keep up with these things. Sometimes it takes time. All of us do this in our spare time. Most of us do not have the capability of correcting such a thing. Sometimes it takes to time to get to the bottom of it.

Any time something like this happens, please report it and let us know. We will try and get it fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2012)

Alder, no criticism whatsoever. it is precisely for those reasons that I wondered if any of you had been made aware of the error message. aditionally my first thought was that the problem was just mine and not an overall forum problem. None of the posters in the error thread had indicated that they had PMed a mod


----------



## parsifal (Apr 13, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We're all seeing it. It's being reported. I think those higher on the food chain than I are trying to address it.



That got my attention....who in this place is "higher on the food chain that yourself?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Alder, no criticism whatsoever. it is precisely for those reasons that I wondered if any of you had been made aware of the error message. aditionally my first thought was that the problem was just mine and not an overall forum problem. None of the posters in the error thread had indicated that they had PMed a mod



No offense was taken, I was just explaining that we are aware of it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2012)

The forum has been working fine for me until today...went to do a search, and voila!

*Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)*

I know the mods/admins are aware that there's a prob, just thought I'd mention this since I was doing ok 'till now...dunno if that'll help nail the gremlins down or not...ya' never know


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2012)

This error is also affecting the Search function. Just an FYI about something else that is affected that may not have been known. 



> Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)



Good luck nailing down the problem, hopefully the fix will be fairly easy when the problem is found.


Wheels


----------



## Freebird (Apr 17, 2012)

Ditto for me too. 
Also the "search" function is kaput too




parsifal said:


> That got my attention....who in this place is "higher on the food chain that yourself?



That would be Horse, the Admin. (and tech guru I gather  )



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Believe it or not, we keep up with these things. Sometimes it takes time. All of us do this in our spare time. Most of us do not have the capability of correcting such a thing. Sometimes it takes to time to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> Any time something like this happens, please report it and let us know. We will try and get it fixed as soon as possible.



But on the bright side, the ban button still works....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2012)

Search now works for me. 

Thanks.

MM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you Horse!!!


----------



## woljags (Apr 18, 2012)

well done chaps all sorted now this end


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 18, 2012)

Hot Spit and Belly Wash....My replies, Search, etc all work. A massive plentitude of thanks and a big wet one to whomsoever fixed whatever went sprong


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 19, 2012)

Everything that worked before is working again. 

I still can't make the second page of the "My Threads" link work when I try to search my own threads though. I only have the problem when I try to use it for my own threads, so far it is working when I search other peoples threads. I thought maybe the link on the top toolbar was different than the link on your userpage so I tried them both. No joy, since I get a blank page when I click on the page two link for my threads no matter which link I use to get to the threads list.  

I got this error using IE8 and now I am using Firefox 10 and I am having the same problem.


Wheels


----------

